# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Beli Koi >  pgen cari baby koi untuk kolam baru

## Andi Hakim

perkenalkan saya penghobi koi baru, saya ingin mencari baby koi ukuran 15-25cm (lokal/blitar) n berhubung lokasi saya di pulau Batam jd saya harap bs dibantu pengiriman nya skalian, mohon info nya dari anda semua. trim's !!!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Andi Hakim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## troy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Saung Koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hilariusssss

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

